# Why didn't they ever make female space marines?



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

I was thinking, and I came across this puzzling question the other day. If the emperor had altered the genome of the space marines to make them able to have 2 different sexes, and then reproduce sexually, there would be just as many space marines as there are imperial guard. The imperium would absolutely dominate the galaxy.

There is no doubt that the emperor COULD do this, because if he could make superhumans, why not make sexually reproducing superhumans?

And even if the imperium would not do this, why wouldn't the CHAOS space marines try this? They have few morals, so they would have no problem producing chaos spawn when the experiment went wrong.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Because 1 - GW thought that armies of girls wouldn't sell to 13-year-old boys (who are Warhammer/40k's main target audience); and 2 - because the temptation to make them incredibly over-inflated in the chest area would be too strong for the designers to resist; and frankly given the 'scale creep' of minis over the last 20 years, that sort of inflation of bossoms would be well frightening (and potentially hazardous).

Can't think of any fluff reasons at all. Space Marines could have children in RT days, I'm absolutely positive. Not sure if their children actually had "Space Marine" genes though, my guess is that the mutations that SMs undergo are not hereditary, for some reason.

:what does a cyclops know of genetics?:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I would imagine that the SM traits are recessive, meaning any children would not exhibit the characteristics unless BOTH parents were Space Marines, and since all Space Marines are male, that would be highly unlikely.

It's commonly accepted that since the Emperor was male, and the Primarchs are compies of him, and the Space Marines are copies of the Primarchs, they all have to be male.

-Dirge


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Because the geneseed and techniques used to creates the primarchs were based on the emperor's genes, and because the geneseed of the space marines is derived from the primarchs, it is incompatible with females. Only way around this is if a FEMALE god(dess?)-empress were to emerge and make female primarchs. Also, females can become as strong or stronger than marines through demonic gifts of the gods (such as Larana Utorian in Storm of Iron) or perhaps through divine inspiration from the emperor.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Little baby space marines playing with their little toy bolter and their stuffed tyrinid (which would have to be constantly replaced as the little buggers tore them apart). :laugh:

Actually, I would like to point out that the geneseed doesn't actually alter the DNA of a SM (as far as I know). It just pumps out hormones to alter their development by giving additional commands. This alters them. SM, however, are still genetically human. Its the organs that have the extra dna. That is what I believe the Emperor wanted. He wanted super-HUMANS (not a seperate race) that were once normal humans, and therefore tied the Astartes fate to humanity.

This explains the geneseed compatability, much like organ transplants. Instead of getting a new heart, SMs get an extra heart that tells their body that it is normal and needed (hence, don't attack it). The rest of the geneseed is like that.

That said, I don't think the geneseed stuff could be passed onto children, as the DNA isn't being passed on. However, the special qualities of the person that made them able to be a Astartes might be passed on. Such as the compadibility and (depending how you go for the nature/nurture thing) the genetic predisposition to be a badass.

As for females, I don't think the Emperor created them because he wanted soldiers with no other desires. I guess it was probably to make males into pure killing matchines then females.

And for all you that say 'but geneseed implies genes', by the power of the mighty Eight I command you to be silent! It's just a catchy name. However, if someone can find me a canon-fluff source that says otherwise, I will happily conceed.



Red Orc said:


> 2 - because the temptation to make them incredibly over-inflated in the chest area would be too strong for the designers to resist; and frankly given the 'scale creep' of minis over the last 20 years, that sort of inflation of bossoms would be well frightening (and potentially hazardous).


Do you think they would provide a cover save?


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure geneseed implies genes because I read somewhere that the stuff used to make the primarchs was the genetic code of the emperor, and geneseed of the primarchs is the resulting combination of their piece of the emperor's divinity and their own genes. It is uncompatible for females because it is a male set of chromosomes/genes/whatever sci-fi you want to make up and so cannot be compatible enough to alter/cooperate with the internal female workings.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd just like to point out that as far as fluff goes, there's nothing saying that a certain Chaos God who likes pink wouldn't dick around with traitors' genetics. 

Female Slaaneshi chaos marines are highly likely to exist somewhere, actually, due to the fact that Slaanesh's dickery knows no bounds. And it's Chaos, so it doesn't have to make sense.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

It's pretty much established Slaaneshi Marines are somewhere in between 

lol.
-Dirge


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

see the thing is, even If two space marines had a babie, it'd just be a normal human, They wont be born with superhuman macheinery, so thered be no point.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

The emperor thought girls had cooties???


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

The transformation into a space marine is tied to testosterone. So even if there were female space marine candidates, they would be males by the end of the process.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

killmaimburn said:


> I'm pretty sure geneseed implies genes because I read somewhere that the stuff used to make the primarchs was the genetic code of the emperor, and geneseed of the primarchs is the resulting combination of their piece of the emperor's divinity and their own genes. It is uncompatible for females because it is a male set of chromosomes/genes/whatever sci-fi you want to make up and so cannot be compatible enough to alter/cooperate with the internal female workings.


Yes, I am sure that the geneseeds carry the genes of the primarchs and the emperor, but they do not change the genes (DNA - Deoxyribonucleic acid) of the marines. That was sorta my point. The whole comparability thing I agree with. I guess wannabe Astartes have to have their Primarch's bloodtype.

As well, I guess it could be possible for the Emperor to have used two copies of his X chromosome and left out the Y, but who knows what that might have done. Hell, he may HAVE tried that and it failed. I mean, how much do we really know about this guy?



Dirge Eterna said:


> It's pretty much established Slaaneshi Marines are somewhere in between
> 
> lol.
> -Dirge


Oh, by the Dark Gods! Please, let us avoid bringing THOSE things into this conversation.



Steel Rain said:


> The transformation into a space marine is tied to testosterone. So even if there were female space marine candidates, they would be males by the end of the process.


Well, testosterone is present in the female body the same as estrogen is present in the male body. It is the quantities that differ. But yeah, if the geneseed needs a large quantity of testosterone to activate (which I think it does), then the female astartes would have to pop the hormone supplements and would end up looking like a bunch of female weight lifters. uke:

But that makes a nice segue into how the geneseed works. I mean, you give a guy too much estrogen and he grows breasts. Like Bob, from Fight Club. So, the right hormones can tell the body to do anything, like fuse the ribcage into a single, solid mass of armour.



CamTheApostle said:


> Do you think they would provide a cover save?


:cray:
Well, I thought this was funny.


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

The emperors gene when used to produce the primarchs was male, and so were the primarchs and so were the space marines. like what other people said, if the space marines were to have babies they would probably show none of the characteristics of the space marine genome itself. since what made a space marine werent just the genes, there were the organs too. and... thinking a little bit more graphic here, If a space marine were to mate with a normal female, with that extra strength and monstrous build... she'd probably die of exhaustion xD


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't recall there being any mention of any genetic pre-requisite of a potential SM, however most SM Chapters recruit from a selective population (gene-pool) and thus it's quite likely there are gene markers that are present and thus aid the transformation into a SM. I've found that the Chapters recruit based upon the applicants base skills/instincts which show themselves when under huge pressures like... surviving!

Female SM's... not possible... and why... because on a purely factual basis... I agree with the comments regarding GW's customer base being predominantly young and male. They need no further encouragement to get all hormonal... it's bad enough their acrid sweat-scent and tang of acne lotions make most GW stores unapproachable! Yup that's right... I wasn't young once! /wink

But fluffwise... female SM's just wouldn't work... it'll be based upon genetic material, strength, and the grim determination to be a walking, killing, war machine that could live in this manner for a thousand years! There are plenty more reasons I'm sure... ahhhhh the joy of fluff!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Just play SoB and pretend their Marines. Besides, if they were to produce a line of female Marines, they would very small "assets," if any at all, for two reasons;

1) Female body builders have very small boobs. I am unsure as to the science behind this.

2) Testosterone decreases breast size.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

although females have a higher pain tolerance and can be more evil than us at times, they have smaller frames and meat with which the emperor can work on. space marines are aggressive little bastards and males are naturally more aggressive and prone to physical fighting and then not caring afterwards, perfect for a warrior. also, i thought this was interesting when i found out, men are more prone to mental diseases that would aide someone in battle such as being bi-polar. plus who would want to be around a femal space marine when it's that time of the month?:shok: not even angron would dare face that:scare:


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

They already do have female marines. They are called Space Wolves. Oh zing!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Space Marines are based on the historical model of a knight. Part of that knightly image comes from a certain code of conduct towards women, that sort of precludes women from being knights. Unless they're lesbians, and I think I might've seen a movie about that at some point. But the point remains, the sort of pseudo-historical knightly warrior monk thing they've got going on prevents them from being women. Hence, we have the Adepta Sororitas, who are nuns. With guns. Far cooler than an army of Rambos in power armour, in my opinion...


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

i'm sure a converter could use some green stuff for the bust and a SoB head


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Might have been said but marines are -built- as cultured organs are added AKA if they had kids they would already be rather lacking.

Also imp guards can come from any humans of which there were probably a hundred trillion at the time of the great crusade while there were probably only a couple million marines and a single marine's equipment and training is worth that of about a thousand guardsmen.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

CamTheApostle said:


> Little baby space marines playing with their little toy bolter and their stuffed tyrinid (which would have to be constantly replaced as the little buggers tore them apart). :laugh:
> Do you think they would provide a cover save?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Dude you're so funny! 
I think the only way it would affect their DNA is if it was inserted straight into the zygote/embro, aka the stages where the body is easily altered(via smoking etc)
Also two things, What exactly are the zeldous battle sisters if they are not space marines, and second, 99/100 space marines are wearing helmets, how do you know they are not female, unless the stuff really affects the hermones if thats the case the they could be there without you noticing, you could think their rhinos.:laugh:
DarknessWithin


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

dude that cant happen since the sisters of battle are all lesbian duh thats why they havent gotten with the space marines


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh, I thought it was because all Space Marines were gay.

Sisters of Battle are not genetically engineered. So they're unlike Space Marines in that regard (in other words, what the men have to be biological enhanced to do - carry power armour - women can do with training and determination).

Space Marines are not female because GW says they're not female, simple as that. While it's true that they could be anything under the armour - dog-faced potato-people should you wish - fluff says "male" so male they are, except in privately-agreed alternative-fluff situations.

:cyclops... or possibly a dog-faced potato merely _dressed_ as a cyclops:


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

well space marines havent come out of the closet yet and also i was reading theres 1 chapter that is able to have children forgot the name and also space wolf lord ragnar blackmane had feelings for a girl in one of his books if im not mistaken


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

Well... it wasn't possible the way they made the Space Marines is what you all are saying. However, if they can make superhumans, it would be believable that they could alter the DNA so that the space marine traits were tied to the X chromosome, and therefore inheritable by both males and females.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Chocobuncle said:


> well space marines havent come out of the closet yet and also i was reading theres 1 chapter that is able to have children forgot the name and also space wolf lord ragnar blackmane had feelings for a girl in one of his books if im not mistaken


I seriously doubt the former - naturally until I am proven incorrect, as is usual ;D

But the latter was before he became a Space Marine - and although he still has occasional Flashbacks to them, they are more wondering about what became of her, rather than he wishes he'd boned her one more time.

They are usually linked with his feelings of Hatred for Strybjorn, as he came from the tribe that killed his family, him (before he was resurrected/healed by the Choosers of the Slain), took away Ana and the other womenfolk, and burned his home.

I wonder if they have blonde space marine women, and on their power armour, they have TGIF (Tit's go in front).

Simply put though, I think it was easier to chop off, than sew up. After all, men created the Space Marines, Men don't like the idea of just going around leaving mini-super men all over the place. Fatherhood's a bastard. And men can't sew either.

Wow, I thought I'd be really sexist towards women writing this post. I'm a Bachelor traitor 

Noooo, don't harm the pastel curtains!!! 

*stoned to death by lumberjack shirt wearing red necks and chavs wearing Mackenzie with a can of stella cyclops*


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

you talking about being sexist to girls or the guys?


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> plus who would want to be around a femal space marine when it's that time of the month?:shok: not even angron would dare face that:scare:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

that my dear friend, is the cannoness, 

M


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Micklez said:


> Need i say more???


Holy crap, they made a 3 frame gif into a 3 minute music video...

As for reproduction, doesn't the black carapace remove the wang?


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Micklez, that J-pop video may have just cost you your life...


----------

